
Firefox add-on that removes the timeline on Twitter - vortex_ape
https://github.com/vinayak-mehta/remove-twitter-timeline
======
vortex_ape
Twitter's black box algorithm creates a timeline of tweets that is optimized
for engagement. It is designed to keep you on the site for as long as
possible, creating a never-ending stream of information which favors super
active users, shows tweets from unknown accounts just because someone you
follow liked them, throws unnecessary promotions at you, and the list goes on.
Infinitely scrolling on this "curated" feed is a waste of your time.

This add-on is supposed to be an off switch for Twitter's fire hose of a
timeline. It removes the timeline and discover / "who to follow" sections on
Home, nothing else, so you can still use messages, lists and access
notifications if you please.

